# Twitching Muscles?



## martinistripes (Jan 23, 2008)

I sometimes get spasming muscles, seems to be more likely after training. I just did shoulders and a portion of my tri-cep is doing now -like a rythmic uncontrollable twitch. Is this anything to be worried about?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nope, it's common don't worrt about it.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

I think its normal mate i get it now and then after training. And sometimes get it in my eyelids looks like im winking lol


----------



## martinistripes (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. My mind is at rest.

Any scientists out there know what's actually happening with the muscle and why?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I get this quite a lot.

Anybody have muscle spasms in bed?

I had one last week and punched the wall next to me - My girlfriend didn't know what the feck was going on!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny this thread should come up just now - first few sessions back for me after about three weeks off last week and after my lower body session had the twitches terribly in my quads.

As for the cause am not entirely sure... seen various different theories on what it might be (from electrolyte imbalance to inflammation) but whatever, it doesn't appear to be anything problematic.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

i get this all the time, it's a bit weird, you can watch your muscles twitching away, but you have no control over it. odd!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

leonface said:


> i get this all the time, it's a bit weird, you can watch your muscles twitching away, but you have no control over it. odd!


Last week my dog was sat on my lap staring intently and pawing at my twitching VM... even my dog thinks it's freaky, lol.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to get it in my triceps alot, although nothing now :huh:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

i get this alot also


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Muscle twitching is a common result of strenuous muscle exercise and weight lifting exercises. Intense aerobic exercise has a tendency to cause muscle twitching or benign fasciculations.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Callofthewild said:


> Muscle twitching is a common result of strenuous muscle exercise and weight lifting exercises. Intense aerobic exercise has a tendency to cause muscle twitching or benign fasciculations.


Which of these google results did you copy & paste that from then......? :whistling: :lol:

http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Muscle+twitching+is+a+common+result+of+strenuous+muscle+exercise+and+weight+lifting+exercises.+Intense+aerobic+exercise+has+a+tendency+to+cause+muscle+twitching+or+benign+fasciculations.&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=910a7aef3f321c4b


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

busted :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Which of these google results did you copy & paste that from then......? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Muscle+twitching+is+a+common+result+of+strenuous+muscle+exercise+and+weight+lifting+exercises.+Intense+aerobic+exercise+has+a+tendency+to+cause+muscle+twitching+or+benign+fasciculations.&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=910a7aef3f321c4b


got to love the copy and paste massive.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Didn't even try to disguise the Ctrl C + Ctrl V

dear me


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Which of these google results did you copy & paste that from then......? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Muscle+twitching+is+a+common+result+of+strenuous+muscle+exercise+and+weight+lifting+exercises.+Intense+aerobic+exercise+has+a+tendency+to+cause+muscle+twitching+or+benign+fasciculations.&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=910a7aef3f321c4b


ah sure got to love google

No one came up with the answer so went on a bit of a search to help the lad out

:thumbup1:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> I get this quite a lot.
> 
> Anybody have muscle spasms in bed?
> 
> I had one last week and punched the wall next to me - My girlfriend didn't know what the feck was going on!


I have had these in the past, not for a while though, scared the ex once or twice and fell asleep on a plane once and nearly hit the woman next to me. She look terrified, could have been very embarrassing if I had made contact.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

always get them in shoulder


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I think its a neuromuscular thing, unsure of the specifics. I get it once in a blue moon.


----------

